# Buying a furniture (sofa) near Paris



## DC12345

Hi. Can you recommend where to go for buying a sofa in the Paris area? I was recommended Alinéa, Habitat, Conforama, Ligne Roset...have you had experience in any of these especially Alinéa which we are leaning towards. Something not too pricey but not too IKEAish either (although I have to admit...IKEA's quality/price have gone up significantly over the years). Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depends what you're looking for. Habitat has some really nice stuff - in fact it has always struck me as a somewhat upscale IKEA. (Items tend to be a bit more solid, but you still wind up having to put them together yourself.)

Conforama is pretty stock standard and reliable. You may also want to take a look at La Redoute, too. They sell online, but also have a number of shops in and around Paris.


----------



## DC12345

Does anybody have experience with Maison de monde? A couple of French people recommended it but the reviews on internet are really bad...especially regarding the service/delivery. Thoughts?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Had never heard of them until you mentioned them, but it turns out I have driven past at least one of their stores fairly regularly. I would visit one of their stores before taking any decision. If the issues discussed online are primarily service/delivery related, you may be dealing with reviews that illustrate the differences between what the various cultures "expect" in terms of SAV (service après vente). Also the phenomenon online where people who have had a bad experience are quick to complain, while those who were satisfied have no great motivation to post anything when asked to post a review. The Google reviews show them as just a shade under a 4 star average (i.e. 3.9), which isn't all that bad.

I know I tend to read mostly the "bad" reviews to try to get a feel for what people are complaining about. Very often it's mainly based on a single "bad" experience that could well be due to "environmental circumstances" or hard-to-find addresses, or other one-time-only mix-ups or confusions. Also depends on how much you like the merchandise they have to sell you.


----------

